# Moving to Zimbabwe



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Vahunter1819 said:


> Hello all,
> I know this is a SA forum, but I thought I would post it here. It may be a little longwinded, but hopefully you all can give me a little information. I was born and raised in VA and have lived here all my life. Theres nothing I love more in the world than getting in the woods and chasing whitetails, shooting birds, fishing for bass, and calling turkeys. My girlfriend is in and out of the country for work and found out recently that she will be stationed in Zimbabwe for two years starting next june. I never saw myself living outside of the states, but i plan on moving with her and living in Zimbabwe for a minimum of two years. I literally know nothing about the country, but have been researching where we will live and the surrounding areas. There is little to no information about the hunting situation over there, other than multiple websites for safaris and hunting lodges. I guess what im interested in figuring out is whether an average hunter like myself will be able to hunt over there without having to pay and arm and a leg to go to an outfitter. I don't mind paying an outfitter once or twice a year for a nice hunt, but is there anywhere I can just go out and hunt by myself? is that even safe? I love my girlfriend and look forward to continuing our life together but I'm worried im going have to give up the other love in my life. Any thoughts? Any information? I appreciate you reading and look forward to hearing from everyone


Great stuff. Unfortunately I have no idea regarding the hunting. I live 150 odd km from the Zim border. Pre-farm invasions mid 90's I went there on many occasions. The people where friendly and the booze cheap. We spent hours in Vic-falls just hanging around, mainly focusing on bungy-jumping and white water rafting. 

I know the fishing is great. You will definitely be able to fish bass with the aded benefit of Tiger fishing as well not to mention the monster Vundu's and many other species. You will be able to fish in the Kariba dam and the Zambezi river and many other private dams and rivers. 

Hunting I don't know. I have been invited to hunts there that was relatively cheap. I have just been apprehensive to what has been happening in Zim over the last few years. I don't want to travel to Zim with my family to find there is no food in shop or fuel at filling statins etc. Maybe it has changed for the better again I don't know.

Where are you moving to in Zim and what will you be doing?


----------



## Vahunter1819 (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks for the information. Atleast there is some fishing I can look forward to. We will be moving to Harare. My gf's job is confidential, and I have not looked for work just yet. I am currently a teacher so hopefully I can find a job along the same lines.


----------

